# Revision Helm/ Glasses?



## User Name (Dec 18, 2015)

Does anyone here have experience with revision Helmet and or Glasses?
It would be nice when I found an Company who build both to fit perfectly together.
I need for Filming some Ballistic Glass and Helmet. Yes I will make some Film next to an Hightspeed Railway track.
I also believe that a 250Km/h Rock could Kill me or make me Blind so it must be ultra robust.


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

Wow with all of you post , sounds like to me you are getting ready for a nuke attack , or some kind of huge fall out of some kind . please refresh my mind , what part of this world do you live in ? So I may be ready to .


----------



## User Name (Dec 18, 2015)

Austria. Yesterday was an Barber shoot in there Shop for no reason.
It was maybe an east European Person.


----------



## New guy 101 (Dec 17, 2014)

User Name said:


> Austria. Yesterday was an Barber shoot in there Shop for no reason.
> It was maybe an east European Person.


fuqtard????


----------



## User Name (Dec 18, 2015)

Sorry I dont understand what you mean with.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Note to self: 
Add a revision helmet and glasses to BOB. 
And any thing else that is revision made.
Find out what all this revision stuff does.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

New guy 101 said:


> fuqtard????





User Name said:


> Sorry I dont understand what you mean with.


A muslime


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

I can't answer the question but for the others, I do see a build up in Europe for war. I don't blame User Name one bit for wanting to be ready for it.


----------



## User Name (Dec 18, 2015)

hmm I realy need Goggles who protect my Eyes also in the Winter when the Snow fall.
A Helmet is also an good idea in Spring when the melting Ice is falling down from the Trees.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

The guy sounds a lot this guy who shows up at the Sports Grill each Weds. He sells special window tinting which can be applied to regular old glass but makes it resistant to being able to put a hole it in it point blank with a .30-O6. Sure it would prob work on revision glasses goggles and helmets. Its pretty pricey but me and him is tight.


----------



## User Name (Dec 18, 2015)

I could not find any other Company who make durable Glasses to.


----------



## User Name (Dec 18, 2015)

Does anyone use it?


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

To help your vision, initiate a claymore about 1 meter from your face, make sure you can read the "front towards enemy"..

It will clean your sinuses and nasal passages well, also eliminate the need for a helmet of any sorts..

Guys, this thing has done nothing but slam our military and is handing out pure propaganda.

Ignore the eurotrash, why help out a back stabber????


----------



## RJAMES (Dec 23, 2016)

IF , the big IF, I understand the OP is asking about a coating to apply to glass and try and make it bullet resistant.

I have not used any of these but they are out there. One example is DIY SECURITY FILMS AND LAMINATES 
these films can be applied to car windows as well.

For residential particularly in Europe they have steel rollup shutters that are pretty common are energy efficient and would also help with small caliber bullets. If you can find them in north america especially for a seasonal cabin in bear country they would be a great thing.

A good set of blackout drapes is also good as a shooter cannot easily hit what he cannot see. Helps with energy as well.

For the barbershop bullet proof glass or some of this coating on the windows might have prevented the shooting or perhaps turned a fatal wound into a bruise . I think any business should look at this type of coating for the store windows. Lots of examples in the US and Europe where these windows would have been helpful.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

RJAMES, IF you are an American and believe in this country, I would if I were you not give this guy squat.

Read his other posting going back a year and what he has to say about our military men, If you feel that that is OK,

Then, fine, you will get nothing from me in the future, your response to him is condone-mint of him, this guy hates us.

Perhaps you feel the same way as him?

READ HIS POSTINGS! he is spewing anti American crap ,just like the far left,"baby killers".

The thread is, news from austria.


----------



## User Name (Dec 18, 2015)

> IF , the big IF, I understand the OP is asking about a coating to apply to glass and try and make it bullet resistant.


Nope I need some Glasses/ Goggles who are durable and protect me from 200kmh/ 300kmh fast Stones or other Particle who fly arround when a Train pass bye and there also should a ultra durable helmet available who protect me from bigger Stones.


> The thread is, news from austria.


I post just some Links to News articles.
And only Americans can change the course of the Gov. So dont argue around with me go on the Street and chance something.


----------



## RJAMES (Dec 23, 2016)

SOCOM42 said:


> RJAMES, IF you are an American and believe in this country, I would if I were you not give this guy squat.
> 
> Read his other posting going back a year and what he has to say about our military men, If you feel that that is OK,
> 
> ...


I did not try and open all of those articles links . Perhaps I should have as it is it appears that he is asking questions not about window glass rather helmets. Since I have not read his links I will not comment on them.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Are these the kinds of things you're referring to?









Honestly, when dealing with something that is intended to protect your noggin from incoming shrapnel, I'd stick with professional quality.
Don't risk knock-off brands.


----------



## User Name (Dec 18, 2015)

> Don't risk knock-off brands.


In many branch are competitors who also have good Quality or better Quality Products.
Maybe there are any?


----------

